# Looking for used Browning BPS Micro 20 Ga



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

First of all THANK YOU for all your advice on youth shotguns. Now I am looking for a used Browning BPS Micro 20 Ga. for my daughters. Sooo, if you know anyone let me know.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Still looking, I am in no hurry, this may be my quest for the holy gun.


----------

